# Top barebow scores?



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just curious if there is any place where I can get information on barebow scores and what is considered good or bad shooting. Id like to compare my own scores to the top barebow shooters just to see where id rank just so I can get an idea of what level im on. And does anyone know where I can find out about what the distance is they shoot at? Any information would be great thanks.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Depends alot on what division other than just barebow you are talking about, whether bowhunter division or the regular barebow division where you can string walk. There are a lot of good barebow shooters out there in both divisions. What you could do is to go the the NFAA website and look at some of the scores shot in the tournaments there. You have to realize that the top scores there are from the cream of the crop so that will give you a good idea of what is possible in your division.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rick Stark from Virginia is the baddest of the baddest Barebow shooters in this day and age. 300 with near fifty X's indoors and pushing 520 at times outside.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

3-D? You can go to the IBO web site and find past compound unaided (barebow) scores from IBO tournaments. The site shows the equipment rules and yardage stake used for this class.


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*Bow*

But if what you are interested in is bareBOW, go to IBO Traditional and Recurve unaided, NFAA traditional, NAA Barebow Recurve.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yea 3-D. Thanks guys ill look in to it!


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*barebow rules!!*

i have the same problem as you on rating my shooting , being a rare archer specimen , as you . it will be interesting if we could design some kind of skill test that everybody could do at ous club or home , and we could send te results in a barebow scoring thread . that way we could rate ourselfs with barebow shooters all over the world .
we could shoot , for example :
18 yd 60 arrow indoors
a 90 arrow american 900 (we shoot it here at 30,40 and 50 meters )
a 3d will be harder to make standard but it could be 30 shoots at 15 targets double stacked , and like 10 targets 20 yd or shoortes and 10 targets between 20 and 30 yds and 10 between 30 and 45 yds .
somebody could design a thread with a table to put info easily (i sure wouldnt know how)

of course , we run the risk of thinking we are pretty good and finding out we really stink lol


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats actually a really great idea white tail 10* I would be willing to do something like that. I really just want to know if I can improve more or if im about where ill be at the rest of my life as far as shooting performace and accuracy.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*Scores*

18 yd 60 arrow indoors
a 90 arrow american 900 (we shoot it here at 30,40 and 50 meters )
a 3d will be harder to make standard but it could be 30 shoots at 15 targets double stacked , and like 10 targets 20 yd or shoortes and 10 targets between 20 and 30 yds and 10 between 30 and 45 yds .
somebody could design a thread with a table to put info easily (i sure wouldnt know how)

come to think about it , just the average score will standarize all the info.

like 7.98 average on indoor , 7.23 on 3d and 4.5 on the american900

im shooting a 3d next sunday ,ill send you my average score .
last sunday i shoot a 211 on a 30 target 3d , so that will average a 7.03 per target . targets were kind of close , probably average 25 yds to 28 yds

how about you ???


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I dont know much about indoor scoring or anything. But I found one of my score sheets from this summer and on a 30 target course I shot 231 annd I think I have a card with a better score then that.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*good score*

231 on 30 targets 231/30=7.7 , pretty good average !!
specially for a 19 yr old
keep it up , and ill keep sending you all the scores i find
this are 3d scores of the monthly shoots last year on arqueros del desierto club here in Juarez Mexico , all for 30 targets , the scores vary couse they set camp diffrently every time , some time far , some time close . 
Ricardo A
172 182 188 183 186 122 NET 145 NET 
Antonio G 
206 193 167 148 120 196 193 184 191 
Enrique C
221 NET 199 166 189 153 175 204 170 
Ric U 
NET 191 190 201 195 183 187 224 200 

by the way , im got the best average (last one)


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*dont get scared*

what ? did all the barebow shooters got scared by the 7.7 average of 666?
why nobody is placing scores?
ill like to know hows everybody shooting.
666 probably shot very short distances
i could probably take him anytime


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Top barebow scores*

OK, since you asked i only shoot a few 3-D's a year, but i avg. between 8.2 and 8.8. Indoors NFAA Blue face 288, Field 470, Hunter 479 and Vegas 274 (Other than 3-D shoots this was prior to Target Panic, which I might add that is almost gone)..


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

3 D's. Don't know. So many differences in difficulty. Score doesn't matter much.

Indoor NFAA 300- 291


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*291 out of 100 on indoors ?*

am i undestanding this right ?
you shoot 291 , being 300 the perfect score ? or is it a 40 arrows 10 points each for a 400 perfect ? im getting ready to leave work right now and go practice , couse i though i did fairly good and im finding out i really suck

ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Top barebow scores*

WT 10, yes he means 291 out of 300... My highest score is a 297 out of 300 but it has been a few years.. Practice Hard.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*sundays 3d*

just did a 208 on a 30 target 3d , thats 6.93 average
i did so so
we had many vertical distance shoots and a lot of branches in the way , a couple of inside blinds shoots , but average distance was not too much , from 10 to 40 yards , average around 28 . and byt the way , i kicked ass again....maybe i need to go to neighboring .N.M. to shoot with you , Archer nm. to shoot among better archers . do you go to the Las Cruces Saturday shoot ? ive never been there but i hear is nice .maybe we could shoot it togheter sometime . and have you shot with Don Mclair fron El Paso ?


----------

